# Issues with Transfer Express transfers



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

In the last year I have run into nothing but issues with Transfer Express when they print anything besides white. I have contacted them every time and am fed up of them not accepting responsibility for this issue. 

What keeps happening, as is now, is the white is taking to the cinch bag 100%. The teal, will not take on the same transfer! Literally wasting so much time on my end

Pressure is set to firm, temperature is correct, they were gang sheeted in groups of 4 and 1 out of 4 works properly. Leads me to believe the other 3 did not have the proper amount of the gluey sand in it.

Anyone else had issues with them lately? I can't imagine I am the only one getting sloppy work from them.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like they are over curing the transfer or bad ink? Not sure I print my own transfers. If you want PM me Ill give you my address. Send me a few and I'll try some of them on my merchandise. Maybe the paper?
I use ultra strip 3000 best paper on the market. What are you printing on?


----------

